# Color preserver..



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

What product has the shortest dry time? I am using the U-40 and it says to wait 12 hours before applying the finish. Any suggestions?


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

i use flexcoat CP and it says wait a hour and add heat to increase the dry time


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I use thermo seal and chromaseal and the drying time is quick and hassle free.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

There is a new CP coming out in January called "Cason's Crystal Clear". There are two formulas one is solvent based and you can apply finish in about 20 to 30 minutes. The other is waterbased and takes a little longer. Of course you have to allow for the temperature and humidity. Anyone wanting to try Cason's Crystal Clear can contact me. I think it is the best CP I have ever used.
Pat


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

One other question..

The rod I am doing now, I applied the CP and finish (flexcoat) and now you can see the guide feet through the thread. The wraps were using size A NCP.

What can I do differently?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Did you wait 12 hours before applying the finish? Did you put two coats of CP on? Were you using white or very light colored thread? I hardly ever use two coats of CP unless I am using white thread.
Pat


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Two coats of CP, waited almost 18 hours and then applied the flexcoat. I used baby blue thread to cover guides. It looks horrible. I hope to be posting pics some time tomorrow.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

conk said:


> Two coats of CP, waited almost 18 hours and then applied the flexcoat. I used baby blue thread to cover guides. It looks horrible. I hope to be posting pics some time tomorrow.


 Did you burnish and pack your thread wraps thoroughly before CP? When using lighter colored threads(yellows, white,etc), it can happen. The best method I've found is to burnish and pack the wraps thoroughly, as well as making sure the wraps are wrapped fairly tight and laid close to each other as possible to begin with. I think you're right in using ncp and cp on top of that. ..........I've had some issues with FlexCoat cp in the past so I don't use it any longer. I really like the Chroma-Seal from ThreadMaster but I haven't tried any of the Cason's but I'm sure I will...good luck,,,Jim


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

I did everything "right" or so I thought. Burnished, packed, cp, etc..I used the U-40 CP, which I didn't like only because of its drying time. When I get time to wrap, I want to wrap, not watch cp dry. I'll have pics up here shortly.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*thin color perserver*

the only way that i keep from having bleed through is to thin the color perserver with water and apply about 4 to 5 coats and if i needed to speed it up dry with heat between coats within a couple of hours apply the finish. this works with flexcoat and classic color preserver. some threads take more color preserver than other like light non ncp thread. if you have dark threads mixed with light this is your best bet for safety............bennie


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I still use Flex Coat CP with great success and I do use white NCP thread in many of my weaves. I use the CP to cement the threads in my patterns before cutting all of the threads. Here is a picture of a weave that I did and posted a couple of years ago. So far it doesn't show any signs of yellowing.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought some Flex Coat CP yesterday, and already have a rod drying. It is a two piece rod with Flex coat on the upper half.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I like to shake the CP very well and let it sit until the bubbles diasppear before using. I will use two to three coats on my wraps and I don't apply heat. I have ruined some wraps doing so.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I like that weave Ellis even if I do HATE bugs! LOL

Very Cool!


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I normally do not use CP but when I do, I let is dry clear first then zap it with a heat gun, it'll speed up the drying process.


----------

